# candle powered steam



## hdwrench1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

I saw a video on You Tube a while back that really intrigued me. A tea candle powered mini steam engine.
I've searched high and low for plans for one but can't find anything so I'm going to build one.
Since I have no plans I'll have to free style this one.

Since my equipment is at my shop at work and this is getting into my busy time of year it may take a while however I will post pictures of my progress. 
Below is what I got done yesterday

Boring inside of steam cylinder.






Finishing OD of steam cylinder.





Steam cylinder and cap





Turning round aluminum stock for steam cylinder holder and base






Cheers
Wayne


----------



## Xlmyford (Feb 25, 2012)

Hello.
Are you going to build this little engine?
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ka3wmoI23C4[/ame]
Cheers,Ralph


----------



## hdwrench1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes Ralph,
This was the video I saw.
Mine will be similar.

Cheers
Wayne


----------



## Xlmyford (Feb 25, 2012)

Hello,Wayne.
The one you saw on Youtube
http://home.hccnet.nl/hvisser.5/stirling-25.html
Slightly different design
http://www.peterrausch.de/nr1.html
One day,I will try this little beauty myself.
I'm anxious to see your version.
Cheers,Ralph


----------



## Speedy (Feb 25, 2012)

could it build up enough pressure to blow apart?
I would be interested in making one, someone needs to make plans! 

will be watching with interest.


----------



## jirik92 (Feb 27, 2012)

Similar engine - plans, photo - is here : http://www.steamer.cz/par_min.html
Regards, Jiri


----------



## hdwrench1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks Jiri
Didn't see this one

Cheers
Wayne


----------



## mklotz (Feb 27, 2012)

Speedy  said:
			
		

> could it build up enough pressure to blow apart?



Unlikely. Since the engine is a wobbler the cylinder is held to the steam delivery port by a spring. If the steam pressure rises unduly, it will merely unseat the cylinder and vent to the atmosphere. In effect, the whole engine acts as a safety valve.


----------



## Speedy (Feb 27, 2012)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> Unlikely. Since the engine is a wobbler the cylinder is held to the steam delivery port by a spring. If the steam pressure rises unduly, it will merely unseat the cylinder and vent to the atmosphere. In effect, the whole engine acts as a safety valve.



COOL! never saw it that way.
thanks.


----------



## Xlmyford (Feb 28, 2012)

Speedy  said:
			
		

> I would be interested in making one, someone needs to make plans!


Hello.
AFAIK,the design is made by K.E.Jenczok.
You can by his drawings:
http://www.amazon.de/dp/3788306548/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
This book shows some more easy to make oszis and boilers.It's intended for beginners in model engineering.
The Rauhut KG 
http://www.dampfmaschine.com/index_e.html
is selling a ready to run engine of this type
http://www.dampfmaschine.com/teelicht_detail_e.html
I'm pretty sure that there is a copyright.
Cheers,Ralph


----------



## hdwrench1 (Jun 12, 2012)

Got a little more done on the candle steam. My work load is keeping me from this.

I've gotten the engine done to this point. The gauge is a float level gauge to put it into scale.

I'll post more photo's as I get more done


----------



## b.lindsey (Jun 12, 2012)

Looks like you are nearly done Wayne...looking forward to seeing it run with steam!!

Bill


----------



## drysdam (Jun 12, 2012)

When started my candle-powered project I found this one here (in fact, I think I got the link to the Czech plans from this thread) but I didn't look at the dates. I didn't realize this project was a going concern. Very interested to see how yours turns out.


----------



## hdwrench1 (Jun 12, 2012)

Its going to be slow going. Summer is my busy time of year (not to mention the weekend Honey-Dew lists)

I'll post some more pics as I progress.
I did make a base and holder out of aluminum however these are on a "hold pattern" as I may use brass.

Cheers
Wayne


----------

